# 'Killer' croc won't be put down



## News Bot (Oct 14, 2008)

*Published:* 14-Oct-08 04:45 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A CROCODILE suspected of killing holidaymaker Arthur Booker in far north Queensland will not be put down.

*Read More...*


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 14, 2008)

Why not release the one back that ate the man??? I mean... is there any proof that certain one's 'reoffend'? The other croc is probs just as dangerous and he gets to go home? I just always wondered...


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 15, 2008)

How do they know he is the one that killed him?? it is only natural instink to kill (thats just crocs)


----------



## gman78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Good, it's not the croc's fault


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Oct 15, 2008)

The guy knew he was in Croc territory, thats the risk you take. Let the Croc go I say....


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't see they have to put down animals that are only following their natural instincts!??!?!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 15, 2008)

Look, I may get reported for this, but personally, I think that it was the guys fault, he knew he was in a dangerous area, he ignored the sign, and a croc did what crocs do, be a carnivourous animal that hunts for its food.
Its sad that he died, but he shouldnt have been such a tool as to ignore a sign saying "Danger, do not go to the water, this area is inhabited by many crocodiles".


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> look, i may get reported for this, but personally, i think that it was the guys fault, he knew he was in a dangerous area, he ignored the sign, and a croc did what crocs do, eat.
> Its sad that he died, but he shouldnt have been such a tool as to ignore a sign saying "danger, do not go to the water, this area is inhabited by many crocodiles".


 
agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 15, 2008)

HOORAYY!!! Thats a releif. As somebody said already, he was in a dangerous area, Crocodiles have been living there for millions of years, now the government or whatever are saying we should cull em off. Totally wrong.


----------



## Tanith (Oct 15, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Look, I may get reported for this, but personally, I think that it was the guys fault, he knew he was in a dangerous area, he ignored the sign, and a croc did what crocs do, be a carnivourous animal that hunts for its food.
> Its sad that he died, but he shouldnt have been such a tool as to ignore a sign saying "Danger, do not go to the water, this area is inhabited by many crocodiles".


 
Absolutely. We have the same issue here with people that will swim where its plainly posted, "DANGER - NO SWIMMING - ALLIGATORS". Then some drunken moron gets an arm ripped off (or worse), they hunt down the suspected offending animal and put it down. It makes no sense to me. They should be putting down (or atleast sterilizing) the human, IMO.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

lol


----------



## cris (Oct 15, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Look, I may get reported for this, but personally, I think that it was the guys fault, he knew he was in a dangerous area, he ignored the sign, and a croc did what crocs do, be a carnivourous animal that hunts for its food.
> Its sad that he died, but he shouldnt have been such a tool as to ignore a sign saying "Danger, do not go to the water, this area is inhabited by many crocodiles".



Perhaps a sign saying "please do not feed the crocodiles" would have worked better...


----------



## miley_take (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm reading a book on croc attacks atm. A majority of the attacks are caused because people feed them and crocs become unafraid of humans. Also population growth inhibits on croc territory so what used to be basking/nesting/hunting spots are now high rises, houses, golf courses and pools. So IMO it's our fault, not theirs


----------



## jasontini (Oct 15, 2008)

..Wasnt paying much attention to the news on tv y'day, but they were saying the crocodile suspected with the human remains will spent its entire life in captivity.?? something like that....


----------



## Jewly (Oct 15, 2008)

jode_01 said:


> How do they know he is the one that killed him?? it is only natural instink to kill (thats just crocs)


 
They do DNA testing on the contents of the croc's stomach.

I don't think they should put any animal down for following it's natural instincts. IMO the man was acting irresponsible and I'm not saying he deserved to die, but if people insist on ignoring the warnings then they have to accept the consequences of their own actions.


----------



## cockney red (Oct 15, 2008)

You would have to be deaf, dumb & blind, to miss the warnings, everywhere in the far North.
Very sad, but the bloke would have known the risk he was taking, and unfortunately became a statistic.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 15, 2008)

Checking crab pots is one of the most dangerous things to do in croc territory. For one thing you are puting bait into the water, then you are returning when you hope the bait has attracted animals. If you do not move your pots every time you check them your odds of an attack go up. It only takes a split second for an ambush animal like a crocodile to strike, I have had to check myself a couple of times while fishing in croc area, it can be extremely deceptive when you have not seen any crocs to become complacent.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't understand why the croc isn't being returned to the wild!


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 15, 2008)

cris said:


> Perhaps a sign saying "please do not feed the crocodiles" would have worked better...


 
:lol: thats funny (if you take it like i did) yep don't feed them an arm or a leg :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 15, 2008)

Realise the croc,we dont go around killing dogs if they bite some1,same as if your walking in the bush and get biten by a snake,we dont go and kill every snake you see,so why should they kill the croc,its only doing what they do,mother nature.I still fell sorry for the family,but hey,he was in croc country...


----------



## miley_take (Oct 15, 2008)

pythons73 said:


> we dont go around killing dogs if they bite some1


 
Actually, if the dog does bite someone and it's considered dangerous it's euthanized like they do with crocs..even if it's not released, I'm just glad they didn't go on a croc killing spree


----------



## Vincey (Oct 15, 2008)

pythons73 said:


> Realise the croc,we dont go around killing dogs if they bite some1,same as if your walking in the bush and get biten by a snake,we dont go and kill every snake you see,so why should they kill the croc,its only doing what they do,mother nature.I still fell sorry for the family,but hey,he was in croc country...



Uh, sorry to burst your bubble. Dogs are being put down constantly due to some idiot aggrovating it, or for the fact the dog may be mistreated or just in general angry. Either way. Dogs are constantly put down. Sad thing it is.

Sometimes I debate who really is the smarter animal, whether it be humans or something else like elephants. Who knows?


----------



## cockney red (Oct 15, 2008)

VinceFASSW said:


> Uh, sorry to burst your bubble. Dogs are being put down constantly due to some idiot aggrovating it, or for the fact the dog may be mistreated or just in general angry. Either way. Dogs are constantly put down. Sad thing it is.
> 
> Sometimes I debate who really is the smarter animal, whether it be humans or something else like elephants. Who knows?


Mice!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 15, 2008)

cris said:


> Perhaps a sign saying "please do not feed the crocodiles" would have worked better...



I'd personally prefer the signs to read something like:

*DARWINIAN WATER OF EVOLUTION*

THIS WATER CONTAINS CROCODILES 
(LARGE REPTILES WHICH PREY UPON LARGE MAMMALS INCLUDING HUMANS)
FEEL FREE TO VENTURE CLOSE TO OR INTO THIS WATER AS
IF YOU ARE STUPID ENOUGH TO DO SO 
YOU MAY BE REMOVED FROM THE HUMAN GENE POOL

THE CHOICE IS YOURS

I would leave it up to the individual and if someone went missing, well, it's as the sign says. No need to hunt the animal down, he was just removing someone who decided to take a risk. Life just goes on, at least for the people who didn't go into the crocodile water. It's sad that he died, but the crocodile was just doing what a crocodile does. Hunting it down and killing it is like cutting down a tree after someone climbed it, fell out and broke their neck. When a crocodile eats a person, it's not because the crocodile did something unusual, it's because the person did something unusual.

To those freaking out about the government's response, they are not calling for a crocodile cull. It's actually a very big step for the animal not to be killed, we should praise them for that. I can't recall a crocodile killing someone and the choice being made to let it live.


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I'd personally prefer the signs to read something like:
> 
> *DARWINIAN WATER OF EVOLUTION*
> 
> ...


 
haha hehe so funny but so true ppl can be so dumb


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 15, 2008)

I recon the croc gets eaten. How funny would that be?!


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think this man was being foolhardy or taking undue risks, compairing him to darwin award winners is a bit of a leap? It is quite easy to underestimate the dangers, he was not rowing a canoe down a croc-filled river, nor was he swimming in a billabong at night, he was checking a crabpot, at the end of a holiday, complacentcy killed this man, crocs are amazingly good at what they do, they will capitalize on any error of judgement you make.


----------

